# New Holland 7740



## Irishmike (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all, hope my looking for advice is ok for my first post.
Can anyone help? The power steering has stopped working on my 7740 and an error code is showing E49. Any ideas or advice much appreciated and needed
Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mike...
Can't help with your question, but someone should come along to steer you right...
Cheers


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I understand on most of the Ford/NH family tractors an E49 fault code indicates a short or fault in the wheel sensor/circuit - unsure how this directly effects the power steering on the 7740's, my guess would be a blown fuse or earthing issue with the circuit rather than anything dramatically wrong/with the wheel sensor. 
The 7740's have excellent long lived torquey engines, the downside is they (like most NH's) seem to generate "nigglingly" fault codes that regularly increase downtime - my T8050 & TJ450 NH's suffer similar minor issues from time to time & are very sensitive to earth/voltage fluctuations.


----------



## Irishmike (Apr 14, 2013)

*7740*

will check fuses ect
and thanks so far
Mike


----------

